
SQLite Code of Conduct - lazyloop
https://www.sqlite.org/codeofconduct.html
======
crispyambulance
Of course it is satirical but I think people forget that the CoC's that been
gaining traction lately are themselves a response to a real problem.

Yes, some CoC's may be fodder for satire and criticism because they cross the
line when it comes to being excessively dogmatic. However, these things exist
because online communities have been beset by hordes of assholes for a very
long time. Many people feel excluded or are dismissed just because some jerk
manages to wield a measure of virtual power.

It would be a mistake to move in the reverse direction now and abandon CoC's.
If they're not working, perhaps change them or try something else, but the
problem needs to be addressed.

~~~
klohto
What problem? We didn't need CoC for 20 years, why do we need it now?

~~~
Barrin92
because software development has become a professional enterprise, and with
that people develop standards on how to interact with each other in large and
small organisations, rather than just winging it in a garage.

Anyway, "we didn't need X then, why do we need X now" is an absolutely
atrocious argument. Because demands and communities change obviously, and with
them how we conduct and organise our communities and organisations.

------
mohammedbin
Dang why is this flagged?

Also as a muslim, it's very amusing to me that there are people who are
fighting for me without my asking them and yet them telling me and other
muslim it's bad.

It's hilarious what the politically programmed noise-makers think of
themselves.

~~~
atom-morgan
"Politics* isn't allowed on HN"

*right-leaning

------
OldManAndTheCpp
It is not obvious that this is satire. Mr Hipp (main contributor) links his
homepage at [http://www.hwaci.com/drh/](http://www.hwaci.com/drh/). From that
page, he links his wife (Mrs. Wyrick):
[http://www.hwaci.com/ggw/index.html](http://www.hwaci.com/ggw/index.html).
She has among her interests:
[http://www.hwaci.com/ggw/allerton.pdf](http://www.hwaci.com/ggw/allerton.pdf)
"Church Music Resources".

As mentioned elsewhere in this thread: SQLite is "Open-Source, not Open-
Contribution". In that context, an openly religious CoC does not seem out of
the question.

~~~
cholantesh
We don't need to rely on this circumstance. We can point directly to Hipp's
own words:
[https://twitter.com/DRichardHipp/status/1054360847319994368?...](https://twitter.com/DRichardHipp/status/1054360847319994368?s=19)

------
danielvf
Note that SQLite is, in it's own words, "Open-Source, not Open-Contribution".
SQLite does not accept patches from the public.

See
[https://www.sqlite.org/copyright.html](https://www.sqlite.org/copyright.html)

Looking at the commit history for the project, all of the commits for 2018
have been from just three people (with 98% of those coming from just two of
those).

------
keldaris
This is a lovely piece of satire given the prevailing obsession with silly
CoCs all around.

~~~
julian-klode
CoCs are not silly, they solve very important and real problems.

~~~
keldaris
CoCs on their own solve exactly nothing, they're just a tool that's supposed
to enable project leadership to solve certain issues more effectively. Whether
they actually serve that function is an open question since the practice is
still fairly new. I haven't seen any meaningful evidence one way or the other
(feel free to provide some).

While I'm sympathetic to the argument that sufficiently large projects should,
on average, benefit from some degree of formalization of behavioral norms
(whether you call it a code of conduct or something else), the recent trend of
insisting (often abusively) that every open source project, however small,
should adopt this practice is silly, annoying and has obviously caused a
backlash in some parts of the open source community, hence this thread.

~~~
pgeorgi
> since the practice is still fairly new

"in tech". The CoC we're discussing here exists - as CoC - for Millenia.

An even older example would be the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hippocratic_Oath](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hippocratic_Oath),
which might have been more appropriate as an example of a "code of work
conduct", but "I swear by Apollo the Healer, by Asclepius, by Hygieia, by
Panacea, and by all the gods and goddesses" might rub some people the wrong
way, including, in this case, sqlite's author.

~~~
keldaris
I'm specifically talking about open source communities. I think the context of
these social structures (spontaneous organization, lack of traditional
coercive motivators (money, enforcement mechanisms, social pressure), the fact
that many people are pseudonymous, the fact that most projects are effectively
tyrannies, etc.) makes them sufficiently distinct from the classical examples
you list to make any direct comparison very difficult.

------
BaldricksGhost
While we often confuse religion with the practices of the idiots fawning over
politicians here in the US, there is beauty to be found in the wisdom of the
ancients on occasion.

------
lazyloop
"1\. First of all, love the Lord God with your whole heart, your whole soul,
and your whole strength."

------
kchoudhu
Hell, I'm a Muslim and I'd sign on to this CoC without hesitation.

------
fatbird
> 66\. Do not love quarreling

I'm seeing a problem here.

~~~
candiodari
Yeah, us Sparrow-keepers are OFFENDED !

------
harianus
What has God to do with SQLite?

~~~
allanmacgregor
Best I can tell is satire

~~~
lazyloop
Dangerous not to make that more clear if true.

~~~
jxcl
Isn't the whole point of good satire that it's not immediately evident whether
it's a joke or not?

Regardless, I don't see how this satire could be considered dangerous.

~~~
cm2187
> _Regardless, I don 't see how this satire could be considered dangerous._

Watch the twitter mob forming outside the window!

~~~
danielvf
You can watch the mob forming in realtime.
[https://twitter.com/search?q=sqlite&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=sqlite&src=typd)

> "I hope there are discussions at REDACTED today about whether featuring
> SQLite on their front page is consistent with their values."

> "The message is clear: if you're concerned about diversity, decency, and
> inclusiveness, stay well away from the SQLite project."

> "I wonder if SQLite Consortium member organizations @mozilla, NDS
> association, @BentleySystems, @expensify, @business were consulted on this
> move."

> "This is the as
> __*le:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._Richard_Hipp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._Richard_Hipp)
> … (thanks @weigandtLabs for finding that out). He _is_ the main SQLite dev.
> And that's the community he's building. So SQLite is now dead -- or, at
> least, it should be."

~~~
cm2187
Pathetic. I am not a user of twitter precisely because I have no interest in
reading those sort of reactions. But I am strangely fascinated by this
continuous stream of 1st degree, knee jerk reactions, it's kind of like
watching shit flowing out of a bull's ass...

------
Traut
pure awesomeness

~~~
iagovar
I agree. I'm enjoying so much the reaction...

------
sabertoothed
That's a joke, right? Right?

------
frou_dh
Bad bad man. Goofy documents shall only get the benefit of the doubt if
they're brought in by postmodernists.

------
allanmacgregor
WTF? Please tell this isn't for real.

``` This rule is strict, and none are able to comply perfectly. Grace is
readily granted for minor transgressions. All are encouraged to follow this
rule closely, as in so doing they may expect to live happier, healthier, and
more productive lives. The entire rule is good and wholesome, and yet we make
no enforcement of the more introspective aspects.

Everyone is free to use the SQLite source code, object code, and/or
documentation regardless of their opinion of and adherence to this rule.
SQLite has been and continues to be completely free to everyone, without
precondition.```

Do I have to go for confession before every pull request now?

~~~
empthought
You would have never made a pull request for SQLite anyway, since anyone in a
position to do that would know they don't use GitHub.

